#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Wat verwacht Maroc en Algerije in 2023?

## Oiseau

Gaan ze eindelijk aan tafel zitten en de Fransen en Spanjaarden tot hun normale proporties laten keren.

Het moet een keertje met macht en verdeel spelletjes aflopen.


Fijne dagen.

----------

